# accept assign or not accept assign



## bill2doc (Dec 12, 2011)

My doc's are non-contracted trauma surgeons who are only contracted with Medicare.  On the accept assign portion of the claim am I choosing NO for all other than Medicare.  Is what I'm saying when I say NO that I want to be paid and full and can I balance bill the patient the difference ???

Thanks so much


----------



## daverita1 (Dec 12, 2011)

*lerigermed*

Marking the box no for accept assignment means that the insurance company doens't have to pay your company, they indeed could pay the patient. The only benefit to not accepting assignment is that you can be paid the limiting charge instead of the contracted rate. Check location fee scales in your area and see if it is of much benefit to you to do it that way. I have been ib billing for 25 years and in my opinion it is better to accept assignment. Less hassle.


----------



## bill2doc (Dec 13, 2011)

My docs have made is clear tht they want to be paid in full for their services.  When I accept assign "N" am I agreeing to not be paid in full?


----------

